# 2010 Holiday shows...how's everyone doing?



## agriffin (Nov 10, 2010)

How are your shows this season?

I do a farmer's market...and still a bit slow.  Once people start buying for Christmas...it really picks up.

I have a show on Friday at a school.  Not expecting alot of sales, but we'll see how it goes.  I'm doing it with a friend and hanging out with her makes up for lowsy sales!  lol


----------



## nattynoo (Nov 11, 2010)

Hope your show goes good for u on Friday.
Yes, good company always makes the day go quicker. Hopefully no time for chatting as you'll be frantically busy.


----------



## Bigmoose (Nov 11, 2010)

I have been doing alot of shows this year and it has been very up and down.  I still have set new sales records and have had a few that were down about 35%.  I have done a couple of big money shows this year and they have been my best.

Bruce


----------



## TaoJonz (Nov 15, 2010)

I don't do many shows...but was in the mood, so did one this past Sat.  There were about 45 vendors...good mix of artists there, only one other soaper.  From what I gather it was a horrible show....all the booths around me with only one exception made NO sales at all!!  I made just about 2x my booth, so felt lucky, but felt bad for my neighbors.  Lots of wanderer/lookers, very few buyers.

I'll do one other show before the holiday, but I'm pretty sure I'm not the craft show type...(no patience here)   8)


----------



## honor435 (Nov 15, 2010)

I have 3 this week, one at my work(big clinic) and 2 at an asst living I did last year, that was ok. I'll let ya know.


----------



## honor435 (Nov 23, 2010)

clinic craft show, very good, 
asst living not so good, and they charge 50$ for a table, 2 days of wasted time.


----------



## savondebilal (Nov 25, 2010)

*bilal hito*

best wishes for all seasonal craft fair soapers!

- bilal hito


----------

